# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  ЦАГИ А-4, 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

История:
"В начале 1932 года было принято решение о постройке на базе ЦАГИ 2-ЭА небольшой опытной серии более совершенного автожира с отечественный двигателем для изучения возможности практического применения летательных аппаратов такого типа в вооруженных силах. Построенный в 1932 году новый автожир А-4 повторял в целом конструкцию своего предшественника ЦАГИ 2-ЭА, но имел неразнесенное вертикальное оперение и двойное управление. Одновременно с постройкой опытного автожира А-4 на Киевском авиационном заводе была заложена небольшая его серия. Опытный автожир был поднят в воздух С.А.Корзинщиковым в ноябре 1932 года. ЦАГИ совместно с военными моряками летом 1934 года провели испытания автожира А-4 для поиска подводных лодок и артиллерийской корректировки, связи с кораблями и взаимодействия с торпедными катерами. Из 13 серийных автожиров 10 были переданы в воинские части, а остальные в гражданскую авиацию. Однако эксплуатацию новой техники заказчикам наладить не удалось из-за недооценки значения винтокрылых аппаратов, а также отсутствия опыта пилотирования и наземного обслуживания."
Копией данную модель не считаю, т.к. чётких данных, фотографий  и чертежей не нашёл.

----------


## Марат

Одним из авторов А-4 был Н. К. Скржинский. Талантливый инженер. Впоследствии, принимал активное участие в создании Як-24, поэтому я поставил их  (модели) вместе.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Эх, Марат... Вот перестали Вы появляться на Скейле...
Если бы я знал, что Вы строите А-4 - я же мог бы серьёзно помочь Вам с информацией! Аж из "Техники воздушного флота" 1933 года! Почти ТО!
:(   :(

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Саша. Другой моделист построит настоящую копию.

----------


## zemvit

Молодец хорошо постарался!  :Cool:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1327069118

Вот этот снимок, это настоящий кайф!))))
Марат, попробуйте поискать синий(лучше голубой) ватман. Он редко бывает в продаже, но как фон он значительно лучше белого.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Пётр, поищу.

----------

